# 93 Limited Edition Miata



## Bradley in DC

Hi gang,

I've been lurking mostly for a while and thought I'd introduce myself. I'm restoring the interior of my 93 LE and updating the audio.

In an effort to keep the car looking stock and to make it look less faded, I just removed the dash, seats, carpet, door panels, etc.; cleaned and dyed everything (still have to do the leather seats), and some other things (new radiator, etc.). I also added B-Quiet to the floor, doors, parcel shelf, tranny tunnel, etc.

For the sound system, I'm keeping the original MSSS head unit and the seat thumpers but adding two mini amps and new speakers. I've added an AUX input for an iPod to the MSSS too! (Well, ok, a friend did it for me. )

In the trunk tunnels, there are two 2-channel Lanzar miniamps ready to go (off hand I think they're the opti2x150D ones). I'm going to let the head unit continue to power the thumpers in the seats, but use one amp for the door speakers (6.5 inch component system) and the other for the headrest speakers and subwoofer.

Given some financial restraints and other spending on the car (new front end from getting hit head on at Christmas, etc.), I had to limit the audio budget. 

Here is what I have ordered (please don't tell me they suck--even if they do, they're already on their way):

Kicker KS650.2 6.75" Oversized 6.5" Component Speakers

Two pairs of Kicker KS350 3-1/2" Audio Speakers 40 Watts KS Series Headrest speakers:

Kicker CVR8 Car Audio COMP CVR 8" Round Subwooofer Dual 2 Ohm Subwoofer (ideally to go in the parcel shelf above the one amp Hakuna-style, I'll see if I can fit two, but I doubt it):

By using the original MSSS and grills and hiding the amps and subwoofer and AUX input, I'll keep the stock look, update the system (and not entice any thieves). I'll probably be back here soon asking lots of how to install questions...


----------



## NoTraction

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Bradley in DC

NoTraction said:


> Welcome to the board.


Thanks. Redying the leather seats now and waiting for the speakers....


----------



## Bradley in DC

Bradley in DC said:


> Here is what I have:
> 
> Kicker KS650.2 6.75" Oversized 6.5" Component Speakers
> 
> Two pairs of Kicker KS350 3-1/2" Audio Speakers 40 Watts KS Series Headrest speakers:
> 
> Kicker CVR8 Car Audio COMP CVR 8" Round Subwooofer Dual 2 Ohm Subwoofer (ideally to go in the parcel shelf above the one amp Hakuna-style


Ok, back for install questions:

I got the component speakers in the doors with the crossovers installed without too much of a problem (had to "chrome" the tweeter case to mimic the LE look since I couldn't use the stock grills without drilling out part of the door).

I got one pair of the headrest speakers installed (the screws on the other are caked in deteriorated foam and are becoming a ***** to remove). The headrest speakers and sub are going to have to share one amp (or not amp the headrest speakers which is another option). 

I have never done this before and don't know how to wire the speakers to set the ohms, and therefore series or parallel. Anyone?


----------

